# import vat, customs duty



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

ordered a phone case from the US, value including shipping came to £38

can i expect to be paying any duty/import vat on this?

thanks in advance


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

my bro sent a xmas gift home to me and had a value of 90 dollars on it i ended up paying £19 to get it


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ask them to put "GIFT" on the AWB with a value of $5


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The problem with putting Gift is if it gets lost then you will be out of pocket as the sender will only be able to claim for $5.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It's 50/50 from the states, I've ordered and it's arrived, and I've ordered and got a bill before I even get my gear. I would budget for a bill just in case


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Ask them to put "GIFT" on the AWB with a value of $5


griffin, who i ordered the case from state in terms and conditions that they will not alter the value on the documentation nor send it as gift


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

A bit of info from HMRC and Royal mail for you.

HMRC
£15.01 to £135

No customs duty 
Import VAT due 

Royal Mail 

If you are receiving a package from overseas (unless it’s from another EU Country), please be aware that it may incur customs charges. Any package assessed by HM Revenue and customs as being liable for customs charges will also incur a Royal Mail handling fee of £8.

so all in all you could be faced with a charge of a extra £15.60ish.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Spot on thank you


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

my brother just bought a rolex from the usa,it was £3400 so was a bargain,received a letter saying he owes £1450 in taxes,vat etc.still works out he saved £600 on uk price and avoided the uk waiting list.
it would have been cheaper to fly to the usa,put on his wrist and send the box over in the post.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

If u/k custom open it to check they charge you


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Anything over $40 will attract a fee so ask them to mark it for less than that if they will.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure they will be more than willing to lie about the value of goods (commit fraud) and put themselves in a position where they could be liable for a hefty fine.....for you to save a few pounds in import duty....

Just pay the duty if it's charged. It'll only be about £8 (unless DHL/Post Office charge a surcharge).


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

mercboy said:


> my brother just bought a rolex from the usa,it was £3400 so was a bargain,received a letter saying he owes £1450 in taxes,vat etc.still works out he saved £600 on uk price and avoided the uk waiting list.
> it would have been cheaper to fly to the usa,put on his wrist and send the box over in the post.


So if he brought the box back in person, could they then say, that's a new watch your bringing into the country, you need to pay tax on it?


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

the way its done is to get someone in the usa to advertise a box on ebay,buy it and have it sent over.bring the watch on your wrist all ok.hopefully!!!!!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Slip came in the door today, due £14.22


----------



## delta0 (Feb 12, 2013)

John P said:


> So if he brought the box back in person, could they then say, that's a new watch your bringing into the country, you need to pay tax on it?


They typically ask for a receipt to be sent to them to prove it was bought in the UK. So just sticking the watch on your wrist is not without risk. Happens a lot with laptops as well.

The allowance from the US is pretty good so can normally get quite a lot back without having to worry about airport customs.


----------



## Genaro_West (Jan 23, 2013)

It and send it to. The watch on your wrist are good.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Happened to dad once, had a brand new watch on his wrist, went through and declared other items and totally forgot about the watch, because he had other stuff to declare they thought nothing of it


----------

